# What is your favorite song of the christmas season.



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is how this will go. I will post a song and the person under me will post their favorite song of this christmas season. Before you post, make a comment of the song above you, and your thoughts on it, or of whatever song you want on here that someone posts.  O yeah, post a video if you can.

Here is my pick.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0WIJw8JVeU


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

That was good, I liked the ending.


This Christmas carol is almost as good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCfpJjh7MJw


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think Avenged Sevenfold has anything to do with Christmas....that song is about Cain and Abel (I listened to them when I was 14 )

Best cheesy Christmas song ever: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY1otyfwu1o


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love the Carol of the Bells no matter how it's played, a very classy song for the season. 

I have a couple of funny Christmas songs that are my favorites. Here they are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfCRuzeDC9w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BINfJsljpWw

Of course there are a lot of old traditionals that I love too.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It is not quite like the origional by "da uppers" but it will give you an idea of the song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzN0L0Hv6jw


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.jeremypost.com/ding-fries-are-done/

heheheh...


----------

